# Symbole auf dem Desktop werden durcheinander gewürfelt



## rostiger Nagel (15 Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen, 
ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Mein Rechner (Notebook) hängt über eine Dockinkstation an einen Monitor, 
wenn ich den Rechner nun von der Station ab stöpsele werden meine Symbole
auf den Desktop durcheinander gewürfelt, so das ich Sie später wieder sortieren
muss.

Beim meinen alten Rechner war das nicht so, wie kann ich das einstellen das die
Symbole bleiben wo Sie sind. Betriebssystem ist XP SP2.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## marlob (15 Oktober 2008)

Guckst du hier 
http://www.wintotal.de/Tipps/index.php?id=289


----------

